# Internet connection keeps going on and off!



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm having problems with my internet connection on both of my laptop computers which are windows 7 and 8. I had did a diagnosis test, and I got a message saying The DNS server isn't responding?? what does this means? and how can I fix the problem so that the internet connection want go on and off? thank you!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Do you have any devices that can connect to the router and work 

Whats the make and model of the router you have 
do a powercycle on the modem/router please

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes. We have found in some instances you need to wait at least 15 minutes
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a separate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

yes my desktop computer can connect to the router and work.
the router is a wireless netgear router.
what is a powercycle?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i explained a powercycle in the steps above ?

So you have 3 devices 2 laptops and 1 desktop - the desktop works wired to the router

can you post an xirrus screen shot (see how below) - leave it running until you see a disconnect and post back the screen shot with the graph please

do you have any other wireless devices that work with the router ?

Whats the make and model of the router 

can you see a wireless symbol on the router is it on, when the disconnect happens or flashing

do the steps in the powercycle and post back answers to all the above

lets also see an ipconfig /all please (see how below) - and we can try other steps later

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file to the faulty PC and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 

http://go.pardot.com/l/66982/2015-01-26/2361i
enter you details
Download this file *"DOWNLOAD WI-FI INSPECTOR Vx.xx "*
( the site now appears to allow webbased emails like gmail, hotmail, outlook and yahoo now )

There is also a xirrus gadget, But that does not have all the fuctionality *"DOWNLOAD GADGET Vx.xx *

Alternative links - Use the links below
Do *NOT* use any of the download managers offered - Cnet , just use the direct link below - and click on the download button
Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector Download
Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com


Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled Desktop/All-in-1/Laptop
*if you get an error *- You will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
Stand alone version of.net framework Download Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.2 (Offline Installer) for Windows Vista SP2, Windows 7 SP1, Windows 8, Windows 8.1, Windows Server 2008 SP2, Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1, Windows Server 2012 and Windows Server 2012 R2 from Official Microsoft Down
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here 
http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

To post a screen shot of the active window.

*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
How to use the Windows Snipping Tool

*Windows 8 & 10*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool 
(From the Windows 8 Start Screen, or windows 10 Search, type "snip" and press enter)
(From windows 10 - All Apps>Windows Accessories>Snipping Tool )
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8/10 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - Opinion - PC Advisor
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - How-To - PC Advisor

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* ipconfig /all *

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the information above those entries

For Windows 8 or Windows 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. 
How to open an Elevated Command Prompt in Windows 8
Use Windows + X Keys together and choose Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​Or Right click on the windows icon - bottom left hand side - A menu appears - choose Command Prompt (Admin)[/indent]

For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*
Now type *CMD* 
Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

I should have mentioned that the cable man came out on sunday and gave me a new router which I had mentioned to u the netgear router and another modem. Also, he replaced one of the cable wires which was damaged. However, I'm still losing connection (going on and off) on my windows 7 laptop only when I'm in my living room but not in my bedroom which is where the router is located. My mom isn't losing connection on her windows 8 laptop which she uses her computer in the next bedroom. Does this mean I would just have to stay in my bedroom?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

lets see the xirrus screen shot 


> However, I'm still losing connection (going on and off) on my windows 7 laptop only when I'm in my living room but not in my bedroom which is where the router is located.


One in the bedroom where it works OK
and one in the Living room - leave the graph on xirrus running until a disconnect and then do a screen shot - so we can see the graph when it disconnects please


----------



## sweetlady (Aug 13, 2003)

Now my internet connection is working better than it was. I have connection now both in my bedroom and living room, for some reason it's not going on and off like it was. Etaf thanks for taking the time to help me, although my internet connection isn't going on and off like it was.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

you are welcome 

It maybe worth seeing the xirrus screen shots - just in case things can be identified , which may help if it goes wrong again


----------

